# Entry test notes or sum thing useful



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i think so many of the members would have been preparing for the entry test .....hence this thread is dedicated to sum notes or information tht an entry test requires......guys i need u to cum forward and help......including me


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

well i am going to Pakistan, to prepare for the entry test, and Inshallah I will tell you the info i get...thats if the internet works overtere


----------



## cali4niakuri (May 7, 2008)

i found a list of topics that will be covered on the entry test for Shifa..
im not taking the entry test for Shifa, but im guessing that most of the entry tests will be similar...
so im using this as a study guide...

http://www.shifacollege.edu/med/upload/documents/p09.pdf
**the list is on the last page**


----------

